# Todays fresh crab!



## im1986 (Aug 4, 2012)

Went out crabbing this morning and caught 2 dungeness crab and 2 red rock crabs. the dungeness were 7.5" and 7" crabs. big old boys. I brought them home and boiled them in salt water, vacumed sealed them and they are in the freezer until tomorrow night. 

Does anyone have any good crab cake recipies? my wife wants to make some cakes. 

let me know. 

here is qview of the catch. 













IMG_20120804_114752.jpg



__ im1986
__ Aug 4, 2012


















IMG_20120804_113736.jpg



__ im1986
__ Aug 4, 2012


----------



## bama bbq (Aug 4, 2012)

I recommend Paula Dean's recipe:
[h2]Ingredients[/h2]
concordance-begin

1 pound crabmeat
1/3 cup crushed crackers (recommended: Ritz)
3 green onions (green and white parts), finely chopped
1/2 cup finely chopped bell pepper
1/4 cup mayonnaise
1 egg
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
1 teaspoon dry mustard
1/2 lemon, juiced
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
1 teaspoon salt
Dash cayenne pepper
Flour, for dusting
1/2 cup peanut oil
Favorite dipping sauce, for serving
concordance-end
[h2]Directions[/h2]
In a large bowl, mix together all ingredients, except for the flour and peanut oil. Shape into patties and dust with flour.

Heat oil in a large skillet over medium heat. When oil is hot, carefully place crab cakes, in batches, in pan and fry until browned, about 4 to 5 minutes. Carefully flip crab cakes and fry on other side until golden brown, about 4 minutes. Serve warm with preferred sauce.


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 4, 2012)

1lb  jumbo lump Maryland Blue crab meat (I suppose other types of crab might work) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






1 slice white bread.

2TB buttermilk.

1 egg

1TB dried parsley.

1 tsp dried mustard

1/2 tsp Old Bay

1/2 tsp Worcestershire

Pour the buttermilk over the bread and let it soak in. Then put it in the bottom of the bowl with all other ingredients except the crab. Mix thoroughly. After carefully picking the crab for cartilage, CAREFULLY fold it in with the other ingredients preserving the lumps as much as possible. Refrigerate at least 2 hours. Then form into 4 cakes and saute' in butter. Can also be dredged in breadcrumbs and fried.


----------



## im1986 (Aug 4, 2012)

thanks guys! my wife is so excited! we are going to try them tomorrow night. Ill keep you posted!


----------



## rhinton82 (Aug 5, 2012)

wish i could just go out and go crabbing like that... thats awesome...


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 5, 2012)

Mrs Scar and I used this one a couple of times and it was pretty good- we did not go much past the 10 minute mark and they were done great 


Maryland Crab Cakes II









Rated:





[color= rgb(251, 100, 0)]Submitted By: [/color]Bea

[color= rgb(251, 100, 0)]Photo By: [/color]Bev N.


[color= rgb(251, 100, 0)]Prep Time: [/color]15 Minutes

[color= rgb(251, 100, 0)]Cook Time: [/color]20 Minutes

[color= rgb(251, 100, 0)]Ready In: [/color]35 Minutes

[color= rgb(251, 100, 0)]Servings: [/color]5


""Maryland is famous for its crab cakes! After you've tried this recipe you'll know why.""

INGREDIENTS:


1 pound crabmeat, shredded

1 1/2 tablespoons dry bread crumbs

2 teaspoons chopped fresh parsley

salt and pepper to taste

1 egg

1 1/2 tablespoons mayonnaise

1/2 teaspoon ground dry mustard

1 dash hot pepper sauce

DIRECTIONS:

1.Preheat oven broiler.2.Mix together crabmeat, bread crumbs, parsley, salt and pepper.3.Beat together egg, mayonnaise, hot sauce and mustard. Combine with other ingredients and mix well. Form into patties and place on a lightly greased broiler pan or baking sheet.4.Broil for 10 to 15 minutes, until lightly brown.

ALL RIGHTS RESERVED [emoji]169[/emoji] 2012 Allrecipes.comPrinted from Allrecipes.com 8/5/2012


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 5, 2012)

This is Robert Duvall's Mom's recipe, it's real good.

*Mrs. Duvall's Crab Cakes*

1/4 cup mayonnaise
1/4 cup minced onion
2 large eggs, lightly beaten
1/2 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
1/2 teaspoon dry mustard
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1 pound lump crabmeat, picked over
1 cup finely crushed soda crackers
2 tablespoons unsalted butter
1/4 cup vegetable oil
Lemon wedges, for serving

1. In a large bowl, combine the mayonnaise, onion, eggs, Worcestershire sauce, dry mustard, salt and cayenne. Fold in the crabmeat and 1/4 cup of the cracker crumbs. Shape the mixture into 16 cakes about 1 inch thick. Coat the crab cakes with the remaining cracker crumbs and transfer to a baking sheet lined with wax paper.

2. In a large skillet, melt 1 tablespoon of the butter in 2 tablespoons of the oil. When the foam subsides, add half of the crab cakes and cook over moderate heat until golden and crisp, 2 to 3 minutes per side. Drain the crab cakes on paper towels, then keep warm in a low oven. Repeat with the remaining 1 tablespoon of butter and 2 tablespoons of oil and cook the remaining crab cakes. Serve with lemon wedges.

Have Fun!

~Martin


----------



## dls1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Crabs look great. Nice size.

Here's a Thai style crab cake recipe that we like a lot, and make often. Just wish we had a source for fresh crab like you do.
[h1]Thai Style Crab Cakes [/h1]
Time: 15 minutes plus chilling

6 medium raw shrimp, shelled, washed and deveined

1-2 teaspoons nam pla (fish sauce), to taste

1 pound fresh lump crab meat, picked over for cartilage

1 egg

1/4 cup chopped scallion 

1/4 cup chopped cilantro

1-2 fresh chilis, preferably Thai, minced 

1 teaspoon minced fresh ginger

Salt and freshly ground black pepper

2 to 3 tablespoons bread crumbs, preferably Panko 

About 1/2 cup all-purpose flour for dredging

Peanut or vegetable oil as needed

Lime wedges for serving. 

1. Purée shrimp in a food processor (smaller is better) until you have a smooth paste, or chop and mash by hand. Add fish sauce. In a bowl, mix the shrimp purée, crab meat, egg, scallion, cilantro, chili, ginger and salt and pepper; add just enough bread crumbs to stiffen mixture a bit. Refrigerate mixture until you are ready to cook; it will be easier to shape into cakes if you refrigerate it for 30 minutes or more.

2. Season flour with salt and pepper. Film bottom of a large skillet with oil and place over medium-high heat. Shape crab meat mixture into cakes 1 inch thick and as wide as you want. Dredge each in flour, and cook, adjusting heat as necessary and turning once (very gently), until golden brown on both sides, about 5 minutes a side. Serve with lime wedges.

Yield: 4 servings.


----------



## im1986 (Aug 5, 2012)

wow so many different recipies! i guess i will have to go catch more crabs!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 6, 2012)

Might as well throw my Fav up...JJ

Crab Cakes...Thriller not Filler!

2Lb Crab Meat...picked over to remove any shell fragments...Try using a Black Light...Makes 'em GLOW!

2lg Eggs

1 1/2C Low Fat Mayo

2C Panko Bread crumbs

1/2C Scallion...Fine dice, about six each

1/2C Roasted Red Pepper... Fine dice, one medium

2T Roasted Garlic...About 8-10 cloves minced

2tsp Old Bay

1/2tsp Black Pepper

1T Lemon Juice

Combine all but the Crab and rest 15 minutes for flavors to develope and Bread Crumbs to soften.

Gently fold in Crab Meat.

Measure out 3 ounce Cakes on to cookie sheet and Bake at 450*F until Golden about 20 minutes.

Makes about 16 each...

Of course they can be made Bigger...Just watch so they don't burn...


----------



## sniltz (Aug 7, 2012)

Like using this one!
[h3]DORSEY'S FISH & OYSTER HOUSE CRAB CAKES[/h3]
1 Lb. Lump Backfin Crabmeat
1 - 2 t. Old Bay (to your taste)
2 T. Jiffy Baking Mix
1 T. Parsley Flakes
2 T. Mayonnaise (generous)
1 T. Prepared Mustard
1 Beaten Egg
1/4 t. Worcestershire Sauce
Mix dry ingredients, then add remaining items & pour over lump crabmeat. Gently mix so not to break up lumps. Scoop out with ice cream scoop and form each in a ball. Should make about 6 - 8 nice Crab Cakes. Deep fry or broil until light brown.


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 9, 2012)

im1986 said:


> thanks guys! my wife is so excited! we are going to try them tomorrow night. Ill keep you posted!


OK, the day has passed and I for one am dying to hear what you did and how it turned out!!


----------



## im1986 (Aug 9, 2012)

Mdboatbum said:


> OK, the day has passed and I for one am dying to hear what you did and how it turned out!!


Well they were delicious. I ate like 12 of them. Could not stop eating them. We went with Chef JJ (thank you Chef JJ) recipe and it was great! we will be trying some of the other ones soon!


----------



## moikel (Aug 10, 2012)

I  have a Mauritian version of crab fritters here that sort of fits what you guys are dealing with. Its got that Creole vibe but has yellow split peas mixed with the crab meat & a mint ,cilantro,coconut chutney on the side.Its that French/Indian /African version of creole that is distinctly Mauritian.You can add a shrimp rougaille on the side as well made with dried shrimps if that suits. Let me know if it interests any of you & I will post it.MICK


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 10, 2012)

im1986 said:


> Well they were delicious. I ate like 12 of them. Could not stop eating them. We went with Chef JJ (thank you Chef JJ) recipe and it was great! we will be trying some of the other ones soon!


Awesome!! There's nothing like a satisfying meal with something you've caught as the main ingredient. Congrats and good luck on future crabbing trips!


----------



## shoneyboy (Aug 10, 2012)

There’s nothing else to say, but







!!!!!!


im1986 said:


> Went out crabbing this morning and caught 2 dungeness crab and 2 red rock crabs. the dungeness were 7.5" and 7" crabs. big old boys. I brought them home and boiled them in salt water, vacumed sealed them and they are in the freezer until tomorrow night.
> 
> Does anyone have any good crab cake recipies? my wife wants to make some cakes.
> 
> ...


----------

